# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  الورود الفائحة بأطيب الرائحة في دراسة الواضحة

## ياسين الشنتوف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمهذا بحث كنت قد أنجزته أنا وزميلي عبد الغفار البراق في مادة "مصنفات المغاربة في المذهب المالكي" التي كان يدرسنا فيها الدكتور توفيق الغلبزوري حفظه الله وقد بدا لي أن أعرض عليكم مداخلتي لتصوبوا أخطاءها وتقوموا اعوجاجها وتفيدوا منها إن كان فيها فائدة ولعلي أن أعرض عليكم بقية العرض بعد أن أستشير صاحبه، وما توفيقي إلا بالله عليه توكلت وعليه فليتوكل المتوكلون. 



مقدمة 
الحمد لله الذي جعل القرآن حجة واضحة، ومحجة لائحة، وأمرنا فيه بالتعاون والمناصحة، والإكثار من الأعمال الصالحة، فتلك هي الصفقة الرابحة والتجارة الناجحة، والصلاة والسلام على الرسول الحبيب
محمد الرضا المرضي قولا            وفعلا ناصع الحسب الحسيب   وعلى آله وأصحابه وكل قريب، ما بقي على البسيطة أديب نجيب، وما صلى لله خاشع منيب 
وبعد: فهذه ثمرة وصال الساعات الخوالي، وسهر الليالي، نقدمها لكم في طبق من أدب، جازمين بنقصها وما في نقصها من عجب، آملين منكم أن تنظروا فيها بعين الرضا
   وعين الرِّضا عن كلِّ عيبٍ كليلةٌ        ولكنَّ عينَ السُّخط تُبْدي المساويا وقد قسمناها إلى: ثلاثة فصول: وجعلنا الفصل الأول ترجمة للإمام ابن حبيب صاحب الواضحة، فيما خصصنا الفصل الثاني لإبراز مكانتها والتنقيب عن رواياتها، وبالتالي إثبات نسبتها إليه، أما الفصل الثالث والأخير فقمنا فيه باستقراء موضوع الواضحة والإفصاح عن منهج المؤلف فيها، وختمنا هذا البحث بافترض بعض الأسباب التي تبدوا أنها كانت من وراء اختفاء هذه الموسوعة. ونرجو الله أن نكون قد وفقنا فيما أردناه وبلغنا ما أملناه، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 

 

الفصل الأول: 
ترجمة عبد الملك بن حبيب ( مصنف الواضحة ) 
 المبحث الأول:  بعض مصادر الترجمة: 
تراجع ترجمة ابن حبيب في تاريخ علماء الأندلس:1/269، وطبقات الفقهاء للشيرازي: 148،162 وترتيب المدارك: 2/30 (بيروت)، و4/122 (الرباط)، والمقتبس لابن حيان: 45، وجذوة المقتبس للحميدي: 282، وبغية الملتمس: 337، ومطمح الأنفس: 233، وطبقات النحويين واللغويين: 282، ومعجم البلدان: 1/ 290، وإنباه الرواة: 2/206، والوافي بالوفايات: 19/158، والديباج المذهب: 2/8، وتذكرة الحفاظ: 2/537، والعبر: 1/427، وسير أعلام النبلاء: 12/ 102، ودول الإسلام: 1/145، وتاريخ الإسلام 257، والمغني في الضعفاء: 2/404، وميزان الاعتدال: 2/652، والبيان المغرب لابن عذاري: 2/164، والمغرب لابن سعيد: 2/96، والبداية والنهاية: 10/ 318، ومرآت الجنان: 2/122، وإشارة التعيين: 190، وطبقات النحاة واللغويين:لابن قاضي شهبة: 2/100، والإحاطة في أخبار غرناطة: 3/548، والبلغة للفيروزبادي: 127، ولسان الميزان: 4/59، 60، 62، 175، وتهذيب التهذيب: 6/390 وتقريب التهذيب: 1/518، بغية الوعاة: 2/109، وطبقات الحفاظ: 333، وطبقات المفسرين للداودي: 1/347، ونفح الطيب: 2/5، وطبقات الفقهاء: 162  والشذرات: 2/90، والنجوم الزاهرة 2/293، وآثار الفقهاء والمحدثين للخشني: 162-163، وشجرة النور الزكية: 74-75 ومعجم شيوخ بقي بن مخلد: 56 ودائرة المعارف الاسلامية 1/129 وغيرها
والحديث عن مؤلفاته في فهرست ابن خير: 202، 260، 290، وكشف الظنون: 123، 909، 1105، 1907، 1996، وإيضاح المكنون: 2/ 490، وتاريخ الأدب العربي لبروكلمان، وتاريخ التراث العربي لمحمد فؤاد سزكين، ويراجع المقدمة التي كتبها عبد المجيد التركي لكتابه أدب النساء.

 المبحث الثاني: الترجمة 
هو عبد المَلِك بنُ حَبيبِ بنِ سليمان بنِ هارون بن جاهِمَة[1] بن عَبّاس بن مِرْداس السُّلَمِي: يُكَنّى أبا مَرْوان.[2] وقيل عبد الملك بن حبيبِ بن ربيع بن سليمان.[3] وكان يعرف أبوه بحبيب العصار، لأنه كان يعصر الأدهان ويستخرجها[4] أصله من طليطلة، وانتقل جده سليمان إلى قرطبة، وانتقل أبوه حبيب وإخوته في فتنة الرَّبَض إلى إلبيرة.

1. مولده: 

لم أقف على تاريخ ميلاده – رحمه الله *-* ولا مكان ازدياده؟ لكن إذا عرفنا سنة وفاته وسنه يوم وفاته، تيسر لنا ذلك، وقد ذكر ابن الفرضي أنه توفّي رحمه الله في أوّل وِلايَة الأمير محمد رحمه الله: سنة ثمان وثلاثين ومائتين. (238 هـ) وهو ابن أرْبَع وسِتّين سنة. وعلى هذا تكون سنة ميلاده التقريبية هي سنة 174 هـ قال الحافظ الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام: ولد سنة نيف وسبعين ومائة في حياة مالك[5] 

2. شيوخه:
لأبي مروان شيوخ كثر بالأندلس ومصر ومكةَ والمدينةِ وغيرها، فمن شيوخه
*- بالأندلس*:
  1)صعصعة بن سلام: مفتي الأندلس وخطيب قرطبة، أخذ عن الأوزاعي ومالك والكبار، وكان أول من أدخل الحديث ومذهب الأوزاعي إلى الأندلس، توفي سنة اثنتين وتسعين ومائة (192) هـ [6]
  2)الغازي بن قيس: أخذ عن مالك والأوزاعي وغيرهما، وهو أول من أدخل موطأ مالك وقراءة نافع الأندلس، توفي سنة تسع وتسعين ومائة (199) هـ.
  3)زياد بن عبد الرحمن المعروف بشبطون: أبو عبد الله اللخمي: مفتي الأندلس، وصاحب مالك، مات: سنة ثلاث وتسعين ومائة (193)هـ[7]
*- وبالمدينة*:  
1)ابن الماجشون: عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز: تفقه على الإمام مالك ررر، وعلى والده عبد العزيز وغيرهما وكانت وفاته سنة اثنتي عشرة ومائتين (212) هـ
  2)مطرف بن عبد الله بن مطرف بن سليمان، صاحب مالك، هو ابن أخته، توفي سنة عشرين ومائتين (220) هـ
  3)إبراهيم بن المنذر الحِزَامي أبو إسحاق: محدث المدينة توفي سنة ست وثلاثين ومائتين  
  4)ابن أبي أويس: أبو عبد الله إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن أبي أويس، ابن عم مالك بن أنس وابن أخته وزوج ابنته، أحد فقهاء الحجاز، روى عن مالك حديثاً كثيراً وفقهاً. توفي سنة ست وعشرين ومائتين.
*- وبمصر:  * 
  1)عبد الله بن عبد الحكم: سمع مالكا والليث وغيرهما، قال الشيرازي: وإليه أفضت الرئاسة بمصر بعد أشهب. وكان أعلم أصحاب مالك بمختلف قوله، توفي سنة إحدى وتسعين ومائة (191) هـ
  2)أصبغ بن الفرج بن سعيد بن نافع كني أبا عبد الله. وسكن الفسطاط كان قد رحل إلى المدينة ليسمع من مالك، فدخلها يوم مات، وصحب ابن القاسم وأشهب وابن وهب، وسمع منهم وتفقه معهم. توفي سنة خمس وعشرين ومائتين. (225) هـ
  3)أسد بن موسى الأموي المرواني المصري: حدث عن شعبة بن الحجاج، وابن أبي ذئب، وحماد بن سلمة، وعبد العزيز بن الماجشون، وعدة. توفي سنة اثنتي عشرة ومائتين.

3. رحلته:

كانت الرحلة في طلب العلم سمة غالبة على أكثر المحدثين في المشرق والمغرب لكن وفرة العلماء وكثرة مراكز الحضارة في المشرق جعلت المغاربة والأندلسيين أكثر حاجة إليها. لهذا كانت رحلة ابن حبيب رحمه الله. وقد غادر الأندلس سنة 207 أو 208 هـ وهو في الثامنة والعشرين من عمره، وكان وقت رحيله قد تزوج وأنجب بنتا. قال في قصيدة له كتب بها إلى أهله من المشرق سنة 210 هـ:
بليــت وأبلاني اغــترابي ونأيه ... وطــول مقامي بالحجاز أجوب وأهلي بأقصى مغرب الشمس دارهم ... ومــن  دونهم بحر أجش مهيب ألا ليت شعـــري هل أبيتن ليلـة ... بأكـناف  نهر الثلج حين يصوب وحولِيَ شيخاني[8] وبنتــــي وأمها ... ومعشر أهلي والـرؤف مجيب[9] وكانت رحلته هذه لأداء فريضة الحج، وزيارة المسجد النبوي، ثم للتزود بالعلم، وسماع الحديث من كبار محدثي أهل المشرق، لا سيما بالمدينة الشريفة التي يقطنها أكثر أصحاب مالك رحمه الله وكانت رحلته مرورا بمصر وعودة إليها، لكنه ألقى عصا التَّسْيَار بالمدينة النبوية الشريفة بعد أداء الحج فيما يظهر
وقد استغرقت هذه الرحلة ما يقرب من ثلاث سنين، يقرأ ويسمع ويحفَظ ويجالس العلماء، وكانت عودته كما يقول القاضي عياض سنة 210 هـ وقد جمع علما عظيما.
أما رحلاته داخل الأندلس لطلب العلم فلم أقف عليها 

4. تلاميذه: 

لعبد الملك بن حبيب من التلاميذ ما لا يمكن إحصاؤه، ذلك أنه كان يشتغل بالتدريس في الحضر والسفر، وكانت مجالسه تزدحم بالطلبة، لما تميز به من تنوع في الثقافة وسعة في الاطلاع ورحابة في الصدر.
 ومن هؤلاء الطلبة: ابناه محمد وعبد الله، وسعيد بن نمير، وأحمد بن راشد، وإبراهيم بن خالد اللخمي، وإبراهيم بن شعيب الباهلي، ومحمد بن فطيس. وروى عنه من عظماء القطربيين، مطرف بن قيس، وبقي بن مخلد، وابن وضاح، والمغامي وغيرهم كثير. وكان المغامي آخرهم موتاً. ذكره ابن الفرضي وتبعه القاضي عياض وابن فرحون، لكن ينقضه ما ذكره القضاعي بأنزكرياء المعروف بابن الطنجية هو آخر الرواة عنه موتا توفى بإشبيلية سنة 300 هـ [10]

5. مكانته العلمية:

قال ابن الفرضي: كان عبد الملك حافظاً للفقه على مالك، نبيهاً فيه 
وسئل ابن الماجشون من أعلم الرجلين: القروي التنوخي، أم الأندلسي السلمي؟ فقال: السلمي مَقدمَه علينا، أعلم أن التنوخي منصرفَه عنا. ثم قال للسائل: أفهمت؟ قال: نعم. يَعْنى: سَحْنوناً، وعبد الملِك.
وقال أحمد بن عبد البر: كان جماعا للعلم، كثير الكتب، طويل اللسان فقيه البدن، نحويا عروضيا شاعرا نسابة إخباريا، وكان يأبى إلا معالي الأمور
ولما نعي إلى سحنون استرجع وقال: مات عالم الأندلس، بل والله عالم الدنيا
وذكر بعض المشيخة، أنه لما دنا من مصر في رحلته، أصاب جماعة من أهلها بارزين لتلقي الرفقة على عادتهم، فكلما أطل عليهم رجل له هيئة ومنظر رجحوا الظن فيه، وقضوا بفراستهم عليه. حتى رأوه، وكان ذا منظر جميل، فقال قوم: هذا فقيه. وقال آخرون: بل شاعر. وقال آخرون: طبيب. وقال آخرون: خطيب. فلما كثر اختلافهم تقدموا نحوه، وأخبروه باختلافهم فيه، وسألوه عن ما هو؟ فقال لهم: كلهم قد أصاب. وجميع ما قدرتم أحسنه، والخبرة تكشف الحيرة والامتحان يجلِّي عن الإنسان، فلما حطّ رحله ولقي الناس شاع خبره. فقصد إليه كل ذي علم يسأله عن فنّه، وهو يجيبه جواب متحقق. فعجبوا ووثقوا من ثبوت علمه، وأخذوا عنه، وعطلوا حِلَق علمائهم.
  وكان ابن لبابة يقول: عبد الملك بن حبيب عالم الاندلس، ويحيى بن يحيى عاقلها وعيسى بن دينار فقيهها
وقال الفتح في المطمح:[11] الفقيه العالم أبو مروان عبد الملك بن حبيب السلمي أيُّ شرف لأهل الأندلس ومفخر، وأي بحر بالعلوم يزخر، خلَّدت منه الأندلس فقيها عالما، أعاد مجاهل جهلها معالما، وأقام فيها للعلوم سوقا نافقة، ونشر منها ألوية خافقة، وجلاَ عن الألباب صدأ الكسل، وشحذها شحذ الصوارم والأسل، وتصرف في فنون العلوم، وعرَف كل معلوم، وسمع بالأندلس وتفقه، حتى صار أعلم من بها وأفقه، ولقي أنجاب مالك، وسلك من مناظرتهم أوعر المسالك، حتى أُجمع عليه الاتفاق، ووقع على تفضيله الإصفاق.[12]

6. عبادته وزهده:

قال ابن عبيد: كان يلبس إلى جسمه مِسح شعر[13] تواضعاً. وكان صواماً قواماً. قال: وعذلته على مأخذه على قلة ماله. فقال لي: قيل لأبي حازم، ما مالُك؟ قال: مالان: القناعة بما في يدي، واليأس مما في أيدي الناس. وأنا أقول: لي مالان غنائي في ظاهر أمري، وقصدي في خاصة نفسي
قال القاضي عياض: قال بعضهم: ركبت البحر إلى الأندلس مع ابن حبيب، فهال علينا وخشينا العطب، فرأيت ابن حبيب متعلقاً بحبل السفينة وهو يقول: اللهم إن كنت تعلم أني إنما أردت بما أفتيته لوجهك وما عندك، فخلصني برحمتك وانفع بما آتيتنا به عبادك. فما كان يسيراً حتى سكنت الحال، ووصلنا سالمين بحمد الله.

7. مصنفاته:

قبل استقصاء آثاره وسرد مصنفاته، تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه قد فاق أقرانه ومعاصريه شرقا وغربا بغزارة إنتاجه وكثافة مؤلفاته، ويمكن القول إنه أول أندلسي اتجه إلى الكتابة والتأليف على نحو ما كان معروفا بالمشرق، وربما فاق المشارقة في هذا المجال. ويشبهه العلماء في غزارة التأليف المبكر بمعاصره أبي بكر بن أبي الدنيا من المشارقة. قال القاضي عياض: قال بعضهم: قلت لعبد الملك: كم كتبك التي ألفت؟ قال: ألف كتاب وخمسون كتاباً. 
قال عبد الأعلى بن معلى: هل رأيت كتباً تحبب عبادة الله إلى خلقه وتعرفهم به ككتب عبد الملك بن حبيب؟ يريد: كتبه في الرغائب والرهائب
وإليك ثبتا لبعض كتبه ومصنفاته مرتبة على حروف المعجم:
  1)أخيار قريش وأخبارها وأنسابها
  2)أدب النساء (الغاية والنهاية) طبع بتحقيق عبد المجيد تركي بدار الغرب الإسلامي سنة 1412 هـ
  3)إعراب القرآن
  4)أشراط الساعة وذهاب الأخيار وبقاء الأشرار طبع بتحقيق عبد الله عبد المؤمن الغماري الحسني مع تقريظ فضيلة الدكتور محمد الإدريسي التمسماني سنة 1425 هـ
  5)الباه والنساء
  6)التاريخ في مكتبة بودليانا بأُكسفورد في بريطانيا تحت رقم 127
  7)تفسير القرآن
  8)تفسير غريب الموطإ طبع بتحقيق د. عبد الرحمن بن سليمان العثيمين بمكتبة العبيكان سنة1421 هـ
  9)الجامع
  10)حروب الإسلام
  11) الحسبة في الأمراض
  12)الحكم والعمل بالجوارح
  13)رغائب القرآن والمغازي 
  14)الرهون والمغارم
  15)السخاء واصطناع المعرف
  16)الرياء
  17)السلطان
  18)سيرة الإمام في الملحدين
  19)شرح الحديث
  20)طبقات الفقهاء والتابعين
  21)غريب الحديث
  22)الفرائض: ذكر بروكلمان أن عنوانه: التلخيص في الفرائض
  23)فضائل الصحابة
  24)فضائل عمر بن عبد العزيز
  25)فضائل مالك بن أنس
  26)فضائل النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  والصحابة
  27)كراهية الغناء
  28)مختصر الطب: طبع بعنوان: الطب النبوي بتحقيق د. محمد علي البار سنة 1413 هـ مجردا من الأسانيد وهو في الأصل جزء مسند، وتوجد منه نسخة بخزانة الشيخ محمد بوخبزة
  29)كتاب المسجدين
  30)كتاب مصابيح الهدى
  31)معرفة النجوم منه نسخة في المكتبة العامة بالرباط رقم 185
  32)مغازي رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
  33)مكارم الأخلاق
  34)الناسخ والمنسوخ
  35)وصف الفردوس (التحف والظرف) منه نسخة في الأزهرية وأخرى في المكتبة المركزية بجامعة أم القرى وطبع في بيروت سنة 1407 هـ بتحقيق أحد طلبة الدراسات العليا بجامعة أم القرى
  36)الواضحة وهي موضوع بحثنا هذا 
  37)الورع في العلم يوجد في المكتبة الوطنية بمدريد بإسبانيا تحت رقم 5146

8. وظائفه: 

  1)الإفتاء: قال القاضي عياض: ( فنزل بلدة إلبيرة، وقد انتشر علمه وروايته، فنقله الأمير عبد الرحمن بن الحكم إلى قرطبة، ورتبه في طبقة المفتيين بها.)
  2)التدريس: قال ابن فرحون: قال بعضهم: رأيته يخرج من الجامع وخلفه نحو ثلاثمائة بين طالب حديث، وفرائض، وفقه، وإعراب. وقد رتب الدول عليه، كل يوم ثلاثين دولة لا يقرأ عليه فيها شيء إلا كتبه وموطأ مالك. وقال المغامي لو رأيت ما كان على باب ابن حبيب لازدريت غيره 
  3)التطبيب: ذكر القاضي عياض وابن فرحون أنه كان يحسن الطب فإن لم يصلنا اشتغاله به فالظاهر أنه كان يعمل به في خاصة نفسه وعائلته وكل من يستشيره فيه
  4)الخطابة: لا شك أن من اجتمع له الفقه والأدب سيكون من أبلغ الخطباء والظاهر من القصة التي جرت له حين قدومه مصر أنه اشتغل بالخطابة حيث أجابهم بقوله كلكم قد أصاب 
وكان مع هذا لا يفتأ من المطالعة والمراجعة والتأليف أما القضاء فقد عرض عليه فامتنع

9. وفاته:
اختلف في سنة وفاته رحمه الله على ثلاثة أقوال فقيل سنة 232 هـ وهذا القول فشاذ لم يذكره إلا ابن قنفذ في الوفيات وقيل سنة 239 هـ وقد أورد هذا القول القاضي عياض في ترتيب المدارك وابن حجر في لسان الميزان و ابن فرحون في الديباج المذهب جميعهم بصيغة التمريض وذكره الحميدي في الجذوة بصيغة الجزم إلا أن أغلب من ترجموا له ذهبوا إلى أنه توفي سنة 238 هـ ومنهم ابن الفرضي والقاضي عياض وابن فرحون والذهبي والسيوطي والصفدي وغيرهم

 الفصل الثاني: مكانة الواضحة ورواياتها





 
 المبحث الأول: مكانة الواضحة: 




تعد الواضحة لابن حبيب من أمهات الفقه المالكي الأربع وتأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد المدونة وهي من أهم ما دبجته يراعة هذا الإمام فقلما يذكر ابن حبيب إلا وتذكر الواضحة معه حتى صار يعرف بها، فيقال عبد الملك بن حبيب صاحب الواضحة
*وقد أثنى العلماء عليها الثناء الجميل،* 
يقول الذهبي في ترجمة الإمام مالك: ( فأما ما نَقل عنه  - أي عن مالك -كبار أصحابه من المسائل، والفتاوى، والفوائد، فشيء كثير. ومن كنوز ذلك: " المدونة "، و" الواضحة " )[14] وقال العتبي - وذكر الواضحة: ( رحم الله عبد الملك ما أعلم أحداً ألف على مذهب أهل المدينة تأليفه )[15] وقال ابن الفرضي وهو يعرض لكتبه: ( منها: الوَاضحة. لم يؤلَّف مِثْلُها )[16] ويقول ابن حزم في "فضائل الأندلس وأهلها" ( ومنها في الفقه الواضحة، والمالكيون لا تَمانع بينهم في فضلها واستحسانهم إياها )[17] ويقول في موضع آخر: (وإنك إن تعرضت للمفاضلة بالعلماء فأخبرني هل لكم في الفقه مثل عبد الملك بن حبيب الذي يُعمل بأقواله إلى الآن )
وقيل للمغامي: لو أوضحت هذا السماع في واضحة ابن حبيب؟ يريد ما لم يوضحه ابن حبيب من كتابه: فقال: حاولت نفسي من ذلك، فوجدت نفسي معه كمُرَقِّع الخَز باللبُود[18]
وقال الحميدي في جذوة المقتبس: وله في الفقه الكتاب الكبير المسمى الواضحة في الحديث والمسائل على أبواب الفقه
ولم يقف الأمر عند الثناء عليها باللسان، بل كانت أقوالا تردفها أفعال، فقد عملوا على تدريسها واختصارها والنقل منها في كتبهم 
*أما تدريسها:*
فقد ذكر القاضي عياض في ترجمة أبي العباس عبد الله بن أحمد بن إبراهيم بن إسحاق، المعروف بالإِبّياني أنه كان يدرس كتاب ابن حبيب والمراد بالكتاب هنا الواضحة ويشهد لذلك قول القاضي عياض بعد ذلك: (وذكر اللواتي: أنه قرأ على أبي العباس في الواضحة، صدراً من كتاب البيوع. فقال له: بقي من الكتاب حديث كذا، ومسألة كذا. وذكر أحاديث ومسائل. فنظرنا فلم نرَ شيئاً. فتأملنا، فإذا ورقتان منه التصقتا، وتجاوزناهما. فإذا في الصفحتين كل ما ذكره.)[19] وهذه الرواية تدل على أن أبا العباس الإبياني كان إضافة إلى تدريسها يحفظها، كما تدل على أن الواضحة لم يقتصر نفوذها على أهل الأندلس والمغرب بل تجاوزهما إلى إفريقية لأن أبا العباس كان من علمائها وهو من شيوخ ابن أبي زيد القيرواني. 
وممن قام بإسماعها يحيى بن هلال بن زكريا بن سليمان بن مطر القرطبي. و سعيد بن فَحْلُون.. وهذا مجرد تمثيل وإلا فإن تدريسها كان شائعا في الأندلس، خاصة قبل انتشار العتبية يقول ابن خلدون: ( وعكف أهل القيروان على هذه المدونة وأهل الأندلس على الواضحة والعتبية )[20] 
*ومن مظاهر الاهتمام بها أن قام مجموعة من العلماء باختصارها، ومنهم*:
  1.خلف بن أبي القاسم محمد، الأزدي، أبو سعيد ابن البراذعي صاحب التهذيب في اختصار المدونة له كتاب اختصار الواضحة
  2.فضل بن سلمة بن حريز، وقيل بن جرير يكنى أبا سلمة البجاني فقيه مقدم حسن النظر، له كتاب في اختصار الواضحة، زاد فيه من فقهه وتعقب فيه على بن حبيب كثيراً من قوله، وهو من أحسن كتب المالكيين[21]
  3.عبد الله بن محمد بن حَنِين أبو محمد القرطبي (265 - 318) قال ابن حارث: "واختصر واضحة ابن حبيب، فأحسن فيها"[22] 
ونفس الملاحظة السابقة تعن لنا هنا، فكما اختصرها البجاني الأندلسي لخصها القيرواني التونسي مما يدل على تكاتف جهود المدرستين القيروانية والأندلسية على خدمة هذا الكتاب.
وأما شروحها فلم أقف إلا على قول ابن فرحون في ترجمة عبد الملك بن سابح: ( استخرج من الواضحة وكتاب ابن المواز ما لم يكن في المدونة ولا في المستخرجة ) ولعله شرح على الكتابين كما يمكن أن يكون اختصارا لهما لأن نفس العبارة تقال في فضل بن سلمة السابق ذكره 
*وأما النقل عنها في كتب المالكية*، فإنك لا تكاد تتصفح بابا من أبواب الفقه، إلا وتصادفك عبارة قال بن حبيب في الواضحة، أو قال في اختصار الواضحة، أو رواه بن حبيب في الواضحة، أو ما أشبه ذلك. ولنمثل لذلك بكتاب الطهارة من مواهب الجليل لشرح مختصر الخليل:
قال في باب  يُرفع الحدث وحُكم الخَبث بالمطلق: بعد أن ذكر الخلاف في جواز الوضوء والاغتسال بماء زمزم: ( أما الوضوء به لمن كان طاهر الأعضاء فلا أعلم في جوازه خلافا، بل صرح باستحبابه غير واحد نقلا عن ابن حبيب، وكذلك لا أعلم في جواز الغسل به لمن كان طاهر الأعضاء خلافا، بل صرح ابن حبيب أيضا باستحباب الغسل به. قال فضل بن سلمة في اختصار الواضحة لابن حبيب ويستحب لمن حج أن يستكثر من ماء زمزم تبركا ببركته، يكون منه شربه ووضوؤه واغتساله ما أقام بمكة، ويكثر من الدعاء عند شربه. انتهى)[23]
وقال في نفس الباب: ( ودخل في حد المطلق الماء العذب، ولا أعلم في جواز التطهير به خلافا في المذهب... ونقل ابن حجر في فتح الباري عن ابن التين أنه نقل عن ابن حبيب منع الاستنجاء بالماء لأنه مطعوم. قلت: تعليله بأنه مطعوم، يقتضي أنه أراد العذب، وهو غير معروف في المذهب، وكلام ابن حبيب في الواضحة يقتضي خلافه، فإنه قال: "ولا نبيح اليوم الاستنجاء بالحجارة إلا لمن لم يجد الماء لأنه أمر قد تُرك وجرى العمل بخلافه انتهى")[24]
وقال في نفس الباب أيضا عند حديثه عن سؤر البهيمة: ( وذلك على وجهين إما أن تكون تعبث بذلك في بعض الأحيان أو تكون جلالة فالأولى قال ابن القاسم: أكثر الدواب يفعل ذلك فلا بأس به ما لم ير في أفواهها ذلك عند شربها، وحكى ابن حبيب أن بعض العلماء كرهه )  
وفي نفس الباب عند حديثه عن طهارة الكافر يقول: قال ابن حبيب بطهارته وسحنون نجاسته.
وعند تعرضه لمسألة حياض الريف التي يغتسل فيها النصارى يقول: ( قال ابن القاسم في آخر سماع أبي زيد في حياض الريف التي يغتسل فيها النصارى والجنب: لا يتوضأ منها ولا يجوز لأحد الغسل فيها لأنها نجسة قال ابن رشد: هذا صحيح لما يغلب على الظن من حصول النجاسة الكثيرة فيه وإن لم يتبين تغير أحد أوصافه من ذلك انتهى. ومثل هذا في الواضحة ) وهكذا تتوالى النقول والإشارات إلى ابن حبيب وواضحته في كتب الفقه المالكية حتى إني عددت في هذا الكتاب أزيد من 500 نقل وإشارة
بل إن النقول عنها موجودة حتى في كتب المذاهب الأخرى، ففي كتاب الفروع لمحمد بن مفلح[25] عند حديثه عن حكم خدمة المرأة لبيتها يقول: (وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَبِيبٍ فِي الْوَاضِحَةِ: { إنَّ النَّبِيَّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  حَكَمَ عَلَى فَاطِمَةَ رضي الله عنها بِخِدْمَةِ الْبَيْتِ كُلِّهَا }[26]
وفي نيل الأوطار للشوكاني عند حديثه عن الاقتعاط والالتحاء[27] يقول: (وقال ابن حبيب في كتاب الواضحة: إن ترك الالتحاء من بقايا عمائم قوم لوط )[28]
وفي ختام هذا المبحث لا يسعنا إلا أن نسلم بأن الواضحة من أهم مصنفات المالكية وأنها ظلت مرجع الفقهاء حقبة من الزمن وحينا من الدهر بل ما زال الفقهاء يرجعون إليها من خلال ما حفظ منها في كتب الفقه كما في موسوعة الفقه الكويتية وموسوعة الفقه الإسلامي ومجلة مجمع الفقه وغيرها.[29] 
 المبحث الثاني: رويات الواضحة ذكر ميكلوش مراني مجموعة من رواة الواضحة وكلهم ينتهون إلى ابن حبيب من طريق يوسف بن يحيى المغامي إلا رواية عن عبيد الله بن عبد الملك بن حبيب
ثم عثرت على رواية لم يذكرها ميكلوش في كتاب: "غوامض الأسماء المبهمة الواقعة في متون الأحاديث المسندة" لخلف بن عبد الملك بن بشكوال حيث ذكر حديث أنس بن مالك ررر ( حين دعت جدته مليكة رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لطعام صنعته فأكل منه ثم قال: قوموا فلأصل لكم قال أنس فقمت إلى حصير لنا قد اسود من طول ما لبس فنضحته بماء فقام عليه رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وصففت أنا واليتيم وراءه والعجوز من ورائنا فصلى لنا ركعتين ثم انصرف )
يقول ابن بشكوال: واليتيم المذكور هو ضُميرة جد حسين بن عبد الله بن ضميرة ذكر ذلك ابن حبيب فيما أخبرنا به أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن محمد عن أبيه عن أبي بكر التجيبي عن أبي عيسى عن سعيد بن فحلوف عن يوسف بن يحيى المغامي عن عبد الملك بن حبيب. ذكر ذلك في الواضحة له[30] 
وأبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عتاب هذا هو الوارد اسمه في مخطوطتنا هذه كما سيأتي
كما أن موراني أوقف رواية عبد الله بن مسرور عن المغامي على ابن أبي زيد القيرواني ووجدت الحافظ أبا محمد عبدَ الحق بنَ غالب بنِ عطية المحاربي يوصلها في فهرسته إليه. حيث يقول في ترجمة الفقيه المشاور الفاضل أبي عبد الله محمد بن فرج القرطبي: ( توفي ررر في شهر رجب سنة سبع وتسعين وأربعمائة، أجاز لي جميع روايته بخطه وكتب لي في شهر جمادى الأولى سنة سبع وتسعين. فمن ذلك...الواضحة لعبد الملك بن حبيب أخبرني بها عن أبي محمد مكي بن أبي طالب عن أبي محمد بن أبي زيد عن عبد الله بن مسرور عن يوسف بن يحيى المغامي عن ابن حبيب )
وبهذه الرواية أكون قد أضفت ثلاث رواة بعد ابن أبي زيد وهم:
1.أبو محمد مكي بن أبي طالب المتوفى سنة سبع وثلاثين وأربع مائة وهو شيخ عبد الرحمن بن عتاب الوارد اسمه في المخطوطة التي بين أيدينا
2.و محمد بن فرج المعروف بابن الطلاع القرطبي المتوفى سنة سبع وتسعين وأربع مائة.
3.عبد الحق بن غالب بن عطية المحاربي المتوفى 542 هـ - 1148 م
وبذلك أكون قد أوصلت رواية الواضحة إلى هذه السنة أي إلى بداية القرن السادس الهجري في حين أن ميكلوش أوقفها في نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري حيث يقول: (... غير أنه من الممكن تتبع رواية الواضحة في الأندلس حتى نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري )
وهناك رواية أخرى لم يذكرها مراني وقفت عليها في تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي في ترجمة سعيد بن فحلون حيث يقول: ( آخر من روى عن يوسف المغامي، وجماعة. روى الواضحة لابن حبيب أبو علي الحسين بن عبد الله البجاني شيخ ابن عبد البر وغيره، عن ابن فحلون، عن المغامي، عن ابن حبيب. )[31]
وبهذا نكون قد أضفنا راويا آخر يروي عن ابن فحلون وهو:
أبو علي الحسين بن عبد الله البجاني: قال الحميدي في الجذوة: ( كان حياً سنة إحدى وعشرين وأربع مائة ) وقال ابن عماد في شذرات الذهب: وفيها[32] أبو علي البجاني - بجانةُ  الأندلس- الحسين بن عبد الله بن الحسين ابن يعقوب المالكي وله خمس وتسعون سنة، حمل عنه ابن عبد البر وأبو إسماعيل العباس العذري والكبار، وكان أسند من بقي بالمغرب في رواية الواضحة لعبد الملك بن حبيب، سمعها من سعيد بن فحلون في سنة ست وأربعين وثلاثمائة، عن يوسف المغامي عن المؤلف[33] والظاهر من هذه الروايات أن ابن عبد البر رواها عنه، وأبو عمر بن عبد البر توفي رحمه الله سنة ثلاث وستين وأربعمائة. وأجاز هو أيضا لعبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عتاب الذي سُمعت عليه مخطوطتنا هذه 
وهي التي عمل عليه ميكلوش موراني وفي آخرها إجازة سماع يظهر فيها اسم المعلم ولا يظهر اسم التلميذ  وهي: ( سمَّعت جميعه على الفقيه الجليل المشاور أبي محمد عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عتاب أدام الله بركته وأبقى[34] نفعه) وهذا الشيخ هو عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عتاب بن محسن: من أهل قرطبة، يكنى: أبا محمد. هو آخر الشيوخ الجلة الأكابر بالأندلس في علو الإسناد وسعة الرواية. روى عن أبيه وأكثر عنه، وسمع منه معظم ما عنده. 
يقول ابن بشكوال في الصلة بعد أن أورد ترجمته: وسمعت معظم ما عنده وأجاز لي بخطه سائر ما رواه غير مرة. وهذا دليل ثان على أنه أجازه بكتاب الواضحة من بين ما أجاز له
وبما أن الإشبيلي يروي لنا أنه حصل على بعض الكتب لعبد الملك بن حبيب عن طريق شيخه عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عتاب فقد افترض موراني أن الواضحة رويت من نفس هذه الطرق وإليك هذه الكتب مع طرقها:
1.كتاب مكارم الأخلاق لعبد الملك بن حبيب:
 يرويه الإشبيلي من طريق أبي محمد بن عتاب عن أبيه رحمهما الله عن أبي عبد الله محمد بن سعيد ابن نبات عن أبي الحسن علي بن معاذ عن سعيد بن فحلون عن المغامي عن ابن حبيب
2.كتاب شرح الحديث لعبد الملك بن حبيب رحمه الله:  
يقول الإشبيلي: حدثني به الشيخ أبو محمد بن عتاب رحمه الله إجازة عن أبيه قال ررر حدثني به أبو أيوب سليمان بن خلف بن غمرون عن أبي الحسن علي بن معاذ بن أبي شيبة الرعيني البجاني عن سعيد بن فحلون عن يوسف بن يحيى المغامي عن عبد الملك بن حبيب
3.الفرائض لعبد الملك بن حبيب 
 يقول الإشبيلي: حدثني بها الشيخ أبو محمد بن عتاب رحمه الله عن أبيه عن أبي عبد الله محمد بن سعيد بن نبات قال حدثنا أبو زكرياء يحيى بن هلال بن سليمان بن فطر عن سعيد بن فحلون عن يوسف بن يحيى المغامي عن عبد الملك بن حبيب السلمي رحمه الله
لكن موراني لم يتمكن من التعرف على اثنين من هؤلاء الرواة وهما سليمان بن خلف بن عمرون وعلي بن معاذ بن أبي شيبة وقد تمكنت والحمد لله أن أسد له هذه الثغرة 
أما الأول فعثرت على ترجمته في كتاب الصلة لابن بشكوال وهو:
سليمان بن خلف بن سليمان بن عمرون بن عبد ربه بن ديسم بن قيس: من أهل قرطبة، يكنى: أبا أيوب ويعرف: بابن نفيل، ونفيل لقبه، ويعرف أيضاً بابن عمرون. توفي سنة ثمانٍ وأربعمائة 
وأما الثاني فيقول عنه الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام:
وهو علي بن معاذ بن سمعان بن أبي شيبة، أبو الحسن الرعيني البجاني الأندلسي. سمع ببجانة من سعيد بن فحلون، وعلي بن الحسن المري، ومسعود بن علي... وكان بليغاً شاعراً مفوهاً نسابة. روى عنه ابن الفرضي وقال: كان يكذب، وقفت على ذلك منه. توفي في رجب (سنة تسع وثمانين وثلاثمائة) وله نيف وثمانون سنة.[35]
وإليك فيما يلي رسما توضيحيا لأهم روايات الواضحة: 

                                                                ما أضفته على دراسة ميكلوش موراني كتبته باللون الأحمر


 
[1]  في بعض المصادر بن جُلْهُمَة وفي بعضها جناهمة

[2]تاريخ علماء الأندلس (1 / 102)

[3] ترتيب المدارك وتقريب المسالك (1 / 381)

[4] الديباج المذهب في معرفة أعيان علماء المذهب (252)

[5] تاريخ الإسلام للإمام الذهبي (17 / 258)

[6]  العبر في خبر من غبر (1 / 240)

[7] سير أعلام النبلاء (9 / 311)

[8]في ترتيب المدارك والإحاطة في أخبار غرناطة: وحولي أصحابي وبنتي وأمها

[9]الديباج المذهب في معرفة أعيان علماء المذهب ص 256

[10] التكملة لكتاب الصلة - (1 / 263)

[11]أصل تسميته: "مطمح الأنفس، ومسرح التأنس، في ذكر أعيان الأندلس"للفتح بن محمد بن عبيد الله القيسي.

[12] نفح الطيب - (2 / 6)

[13] ( المِسْح ) الكساء من شعر، وثوب الراهب: المعجم الوسيط - (2 / 868)

[14] سير أعلام النبلاء  (8 / 90)

[15] الديباج المذهب في معرفة أعيان علماء المذهب ص 258

[16] تاريخ العلماء بالأندلس (1 / 313)

[17] فضائل الأندلس وأهلها (2/181)

[18] ترتيب المدارك وتقريب المسالك - (1 /384)

[19] ترتيب المدارك وتقريب المسالك (2 /48)

[20] تاريخ ابن خلدون (1 / 450)

[21] الديباج المذهب في معرفة أعيان علماء المذهب ص 315

[22] أخبار الفقهاء ص 288.

[23] مواهب الجليل لشرح مختصر الخليل (1 / 64)

[24] مواهب الجليل لشرح مختصر الخليل (1 / 69)

[25]يقول في مقدمته:( أَمَّا بَعْدُ فَهَذَا كِتَابٌ فِي الْفِقْهِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ الْإِمَامِ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ الشَّيْبَانِيِّ ررر

[26] الفروع و تصحيح الفروع  (8 / 398)

[27] الاقتعاط شد العمامة على الرأس من غير إدارة تحت الحنك والتلحي تطويف العمامة تحت الحنك

[28] نيل الأوطار  (2 / 105)

[29]مثال ذلك ما جاء في هذه الأخيرة في العدد الحادي عشر في مقالة للدكتور عبد الله الشيخ المحفوظ بن بيه تحت عنوان سبل الاستفادة من النوازل "الفتاوى" والعمل الفقهي في التطبيقات المعاصرة:
يقول: الطريق الثالث في سبيل الاستفادة من الفتاوى والعمل: هو البحث عن بعض النوازل التي تشبه القضايا المعاصرة في وجه من الوجوه... ثم مثل استشهد بمسألة التسالف بين الأحباس وقول ابن حبيب في الواضحة: ( إن الأموال المرصودة في وجه من وجوه البر يمكن أن تصرف في أوجه أخرى من أوجهه.) وهذا يوسع على هيئات الإغاثة لتبادل الاقتراض ومساعدة بعضها البعض.

[30] غوامض الأسماء المبهمة - (1 / 171)

[31] تاريخ الإسلام للإمام الذهبي - (25 / 350)

[32] أي أنه توفي سنة إحدى وعشرين وأربعمائة وهذا مفهوم من السياق

[33] شذرات الذهب (3 / 219)

[34] هذه الكلمة لم يقرأها موراني لذلك كتب مكانها علامة استفهام

[35] تاريخ الإسلام للإمام الذهبي - (27 / 186)

----------


## ابونصر المازري الجزائري

اخي يا سين بورك فيكم ..بحث جيد

----------

